# Kelp4Less Extreme Blend foliar application question



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm doing a foliar spray today using Extreme Blend and Yucca Extract from Kelp4Less. I'll be spraying my lawn and plants, basically anything with leaves. Does it have to be watered in or can it just dry on the leaves and remain until the next rainfall? Thanks!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Foliar applications are absorbed through the leaves. I typically spray it and leave it


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I usually spray the day before I irrigate. Definitely some good foliar qualities in there but also some ingredients that need to be root soaked.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to cause any damage if I left it on the leaves for a few days or so before the next rain.


----------



## neophyte (Sep 28, 2020)

I've been doing the yucca extra and sea kelp combo from kelp4less foliary and it has been doing wonders to my shrubs and bushes! I don't water it in either. I do use a soil drench spray tip though


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Their new Aeration + Yucca  is pretty awesome, too. 5-0-25 with a bunch of Humic.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

neophyte said:


> I've been doing the yucca extra and sea kelp combo from kelp4less foliary and it has been doing wonders to my shrubs and bushes! I don't water it in either. I do use a soil drench spray tip though


Would you share more about the "doing wonders" part? What effects are you seeing? Perhaps I should try it too!


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I was wondering the same thing about foliar applicaitons - thanks for posting this. I put down some liquid lawn fert with foliar application qualities and then let my dogs play in the yard. I watered it in some but they probably "wiped" the fertlizer off of the grass blades with their feet..... Chalk up another win for the cutest grass killers of all &#128521;


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I used a pump sprayer for my first application of Yucca and Extreme Blend. I'd like to do my next with my Ortho Dial & Spray. How are you folks mixing the concentrate for these and what Ortho setting are you using? I have 2,500 sq. ft. Thanks!


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I had 3,000 sq ft at my old house and used the Chameleon hose end. I'd mix 3 quarts of water with 3-6 Tablespoons of Extreme Blend), set the dial to 4, and spray 1,000 sq ft at a time and refill the chamber 2x.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@lawnphix Thanks! Since I'm moving to using a lot of the Kelp4Less powders, it would be helpful to be able to calculate the best way to make the concentrate for each and the Ortho setting.


----------

